# Nervously expecting twins after stillbirth 18 months ago



## SophieBex

Hi everyone, just introducing myself as i'm new to the forum.
I'm currently a little over 9 weeks pregnant with twins :)
I had a little boy who was stillborn just over 18 months ago at 40+6, and so i'm feeling very nervous about being pregnant again, but trying to be as optimistic as possible.
Hope you're all well :flower: x


----------



## Sarena

Hi Sophie! 

So sorry for your loss, it must be so tough to suffer a loss so far into pregnancy.

Congratulations on your pregnancy! and twins-thats great!! 1 pregnancy and labour=2 babies sounds like the way to go! How are you feeling? 

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## tummymummy

Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geordiemammy

hey sorry for your loss and congrats at the twins they will keep a really good eye on you this time so try not to worry easier said than done but hopefully everything will be ok this time x


----------



## lch28

hey honey i am so sorry for your loss, i lost my daughter at 23w6d in February and i am now 5 weeks pregnant. it is nerve wracking to say the least but we will have our rainbow babies soon <3


----------



## SophieBex

Thank you for your messages & well wishes :flower:
I definitely feel different being pregnant with twins than I did at this stage with my son! Had pretty bad MS (at all times of the day!) for the last 5 weeks or so, and I'm exhausted all the time, there's been a few days where I've stayed in bed literally all day, oops! x


----------



## 0xSamantha

Hi Sophie!
I`m sorry for your loss, I can only imagine how tough it is to lose your little one so far into your pregnancy. I was curious if your little gummy bears are identical or fraternal? I ask this because I lost my little girls at 19 weeks a few weeks ago due to undiagnosed twin to twin transfusion. I`m sorry if my post made you worry! I`m just on a mission to make sure no other twin mommies go through such a loss.


----------

